# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Πιεστικό GRUNDFOS CM3-5 , πρόβλημα λειτουργίας

## DimMani

Το σπίτι μου είναι 2όροφο και τροφοδοτείται με νερό από δεξαμενή , η οποία βρίσκεται σε υψηλότερο σημείο κατά 3-4μ. από το ύψος του ισογείου . Η δεξαμενή γεμίζει από το δίκτυο του χωριού . Επί χρόνια η παροχή δούλευε με ένα πιεστικό DAB , το οποίο χάλασε και το αντικατέστησα προ 2μήνου , με ένα ολοκαίνουργιο GRUNDFOS CM3-5 , το οποίο ήδη χάλασε μία φορά και επισκευάσθηκε από την GRUNDFOS . Τώρα, σήμερα , κάνει πάλι τα ίδια . Δηλαδή , ενώ δούλευε για λίγες ημέρες στα 4,6 bars , χθες το βράδυ έπιανε maximum 3,5 και τώρα φθάνει μόλις στα 2,5 και ασφαλώς δεν φθάνει νερό στον 1ο όροφο , το σε ισόγειο και κήπος υπολειτουργούν . Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει ?? Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## vasilllis

Με τις πληροφορίες που δινεις μπορουν να συμβαίνουν τα πάντα.νερο στο ισογειο θα εχεις με 0,5bar πιεση χωρις καν το πιεστικο.
Δεν μας λες τι επαθε το πρώτο και πως το αποκαταστησαν

----------


## DimMani

> Με τις πληροφορίες που δινεις μπορουν να συμβαίνουν τα πάντα.νερο στο ισογειο θα εχεις με 0,5bar πιεση χωρις καν το πιεστικο.
> Δεν μας λες τι επαθε το πρώτο και πως το αποκαταστησαν



Θα ρωτήσω την εταιρία και θα επανέλθω .

----------


## DimMani

> Θα ρωτήσω την εταιρία και θα επανέλθω .


  Το τι είχε η μηχανή , ίσως δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία και εξηγούμαι . Η εταιρία Grundfos επέστρεψε την 2η φορά την μηχανή , με την σημείωση : «η αντλία είναι πλήρως λειτουργική και δεν διαπιστώθηκε καμία βλάβη» . Οπότε βιώνω το ανατριχιαστικό σενάριο , ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται κάπου στο υδραυλικό μου σύστημα κι άντε βρες το . Σημειώνω ότι την Grundfos την λειτουργώ με fluid control , Matic RE-START 2HP . Υπάρχει κάποια αναντιστοιχία με τα 2 μηχανήματα ; Ή που πρέπει να ψάξω για να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα . Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## DimMani

Το σπίτι μου είναι 2όροφο και τροφοδοτείται με νερό από δεξαμενή , η οποία βρίσκεται σε υψηλότερο σημείο κατά 3-4μ. από το ύψος του ισογείου . Η δεξαμενή γεμίζει από το δίκτυο του χωριού . Επί χρόνια η παροχή δούλευε με ένα πιεστικό DAB και με δοχείο διαστολής . Το DAB χάλασε και το αντικατέστησα προ 2μήνου , με ένα ολοκαίνουργιο GRUNDFOS CM3-5 . Όμως το καινούργιο GRUNDFOS χάλασε  και επισκευάσθηκε δωρεάν από την εταιρία . Μετά την επανεγκατάστασή του έκανε πάλι τα ίδια . Δηλαδή , ενώ δούλευε για λίγες ημέρες στα 4,6 bars , σταδιακά μειώθηκε στα 3,5 και στην συνέχεια μόλις στα 2,5 . Το ξανάστειλα στην GRUNDFOS , η οποία το επέστρεψε την 2η φορά , με την σημείωση : «η αντλία είναι πλήρως λειτουργική και δεν διαπιστώθηκε καμία βλάβη» . Οπότε βιώνω το ανατριχιαστικό σενάριο , ότι το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται κάπου στο υδραυλικό μου σύστημα κι άντε βρες το . Σημειώνω ότι την Grundfos την λειτουργώ με fluid control , Matic RE-START 2HP . Υπάρχει κάποια αναντιστοιχία με τα 2 μηχανήματα ; Ή που πρέπει να ψάξω για να εντοπίσω το πρόβλημα . Ευχαριστώ . (Έβαλα το ίδιο θέμα σαν συνέχεια σε ερώτησή μου  της 6/5 . Πιθανόν να μην το δει κανείς εκεί γι αυτό το επαναλαμβάνω εδώ) .

----------


## vasilllis

Πες μας.
1)ποση πιεση εχει το δικτυο οταν σταματησει να λειτουργει το πιεστικό.

2)ανοιγοντας μια βρυση (με μικρη ροη) σε ποια πιεση ξεκιναει το πιεστικο.

ΥΓ αν θεωρεις οτι το δικτυο σου εχει προβλημα αυτες τις δοκιμές μπορεις να τις κανεις με κλειστες τις βανες του σπιτιού σου.

----------


## DimMani

> Πες μας.
> 1)ποση πιεση εχει το δικτυο οταν σταματησει να λειτουργει το πιεστικό.
> 
> 2)ανοιγοντας μια βρυση (με μικρη ροη) σε ποια πιεση ξεκιναει το πιεστικο.
> 
> ΥΓ αν θεωρεις οτι το δικτυο σου εχει προβλημα αυτες τις δοκιμές μπορεις να τις κανεις με κλειστες τις βανες του σπιτιού σου.



 Μέχρι να κάνει την αλλαγή ο υδρ/κος , έχω επάνω την Grundfos DK 8850 SCALA2 3-45 , την οποία δεν ξέρω πως να την παρακολουθήσω . Ο πίνακάς της δε , με τα φωτάκια που αναβοσβήνουν , είναι κοντά στο ταβάνι και δεν φαίνεται τίποτα . Απαντώ στις ερωτήσεις με τα δεδομένα της Grundfos CM3-5 , πριν πάει 2η φορά για επισκευή .
1)   4,6 bars
2)   1.8-2
  Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν 2 διαρροές . Η μεγαλύτερη αφορά βρύση του κήπου και όποτε την χρειάζομαι ,  ανοιγω-κλείνω τον σχετικό διακόπτη από τον «πίνακα» . Η μικρότερη έχει σχέση με τον ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα και πρέπει να γίνουν εκσκαφές, εξ’ού και η καθυστέρηση της διόρθωσης . Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα .

----------


## vasilllis

> Μέχρι να κάνει την αλλαγή ο υδρ/κος , έχω επάνω την Grundfos DK 8850 SCALA2 3-45 , την οποία δεν ξέρω πως να την παρακολουθήσω . Ο πίνακάς της δε , με τα φωτάκια που αναβοσβήνουν , είναι κοντά στο ταβάνι και δεν φαίνεται τίποτα . Απαντώ στις ερωτήσεις με τα δεδομένα της Grundfos CM3-5 , πριν πάει 2η φορά για επισκευή .
> 1)   4,6 bars
> 2)   1.8-2
>   Ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν 2 διαρροές . Η μεγαλύτερη αφορά βρύση του κήπου και όποτε την χρειάζομαι ,  ανοιγω-κλείνω τον σχετικό διακόπτη από τον «πίνακα» . Η μικρότερη έχει σχέση με τον ηλιακό θερμοσίφωνα και πρέπει να γίνουν εκσκαφές, εξ’ού και η καθυστέρηση της διόρθωσης . Δεν ξέρω αν βοήθησα .



Εφοσον δουλευεις στα 4,6 δεν βλεπω καποιο πρόβλημα.Υπαρχει καποιο manual να ρυθμιστει η πίεση εκκινησης λιγο ψηλοτερα?2,5

----------


## DimMani

> Εφοσον δουλευεις στα 4,6 δεν βλεπω καποιο πρόβλημα.Υπαρχει καποιο manual να ρυθμιστει η πίεση εκκινησης λιγο ψηλοτερα?2,5


Όπως γράφω στο ξεκίνημα της ανάρτησης , ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕ για λίγες ημέρες στα 4,6 bars , χθες το βράδυ έπιανε maximum 3,5 και τώρα φθάνει μόλις στα 2,5 . Δεν δουλεύει - δούλευε και τάπαιξε...

----------


## vasilllis

Και τι μπορει να φταιει στην εγκατάσταση σου που να δινει εντολη να κλεινει το πιεστικό πριν τα 4,6?

----------


## DimMani

> Και τι μπορει να φταιει στην εγκατάσταση σου που να δινει εντολη να κλεινει το πιεστικό πριν τα 4,6?


Δική μου η ερώτηση , απαντήσεις ζητάω .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλημέρα , αντλία α εθνικής , πρέπει να επαληθεύσεις για αρχή τα χαρακτηριστικά της, αν έχεις αμπεροτσιμπιδα μετράς το ρεύμα λειτουργίας ανάμεσα στο 2,8-3,1Αμπερ , πρόσεξε στην εκκίνηση θα έχεις πολλαπλάσιο ρεύμα . Χρησιμοποιείς δοχείο διαστολής Ή  πρεσ κοντρόλ;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## DimMani

[QUOTE=ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ;612344]Καλημέρα , αντλία α εθνικής , πρέπει να επαληθεύσεις για αρχή τα χαρακτηριστικά της, αν έχεις αμπεροτσιμπιδα μετράς το ρεύμα λειτουργίας ανάμεσα στο 2,8-3,1Αμπερ , πρόσεξε στην εκκίνηση θα έχεις πολλαπλάσιο ρεύμα . Χρησιμοποιείς δοχείο διαστολής Ή  πρεσ κοντρόλ;

Χρησιμοποιώ press control - το γράφω ήδη - και μάλιστα ρωτάω αν πρέπει να επανέλθω σε δοχείο διαστολής . Δεν έχω αμπεροτσιμπιδα κι αν είχα δεν θα ήξερα να μετρήσω .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Φιλαράκι , δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα με την αντλία , πολύ πιθανόν να έχεις πρόβλημα με το πρεσ κοντρόλ ,δείξε καμμιά  φωτογραφία . Στο κωνικό μέρος του press control έχει μια τάπα πλαστική , αν την αφαίρεσεις έχει μια βίδα που τανυζει ένα ελατήριο και ρυθμίζει πότε θα ενεργοποιήσει την αντλία , τσεκαρε μήπως ξεβιδωσε . 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Το press control δεν είναι εξάρτημα του πιεστικό; Εσύ το προσθέσες;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Εξάρτημα αυτοματισμού είναι , πρόσθετο είναι , 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilllis (18-05-21)

----------


## vasilllis

Νομιζα οτι το αγορασε μαζι με το πιεστικο.οποτε ας το ελεγξει αυτο.υπαρχει καποιο manual;

----------


## DimMani

Απάντηση σε όλους , η παρακάτω φ/φία του press control . Θα κουμπώσει πάνω στην Grundfos όταν την παραλάβω από την εταιρία . Τί κάνω ;

----------


## vasilllis

> Απάντηση σε όλους , η παρακάτω φ/φία του press control . Θα κουμπώσει πάνω στην Grundfos όταν την παραλάβω από την εταιρία . Τί κάνω ;


Υπαρχει καποιο manual;


Βρεθηκε https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...bH5isd__C7lCQ-

Δυστηχως δεν εχει καποια ρυθμιση.Το start point είναι σεταρισμενο απο το εργοστασιο.

----------


## DimMani

> Υπαρχει καποιο manual;
> 
> 
> Βρεθηκε https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...bH5isd__C7lCQ-
> Δυστηχως δεν εχει καποια ρυθμιση.Το start point είναι σεταρισμενο απο το εργοστασιο.



Η βίδα στην άκρη του κώνου , στην 2η φωτογραφία ΜΟΥ τι ρόλο παίζει ;;;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Στο 14 σου έγραψα τι κανει

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

> Στο 14 σου έγραψα τι κανει
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 8 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Στην σελ.10 αναφερει οτι ρυθμιζει την ανεπιστροφη βαλβιδα .Στην 12 λεει οτι ειναι προσεταρισμενα .

Σε καθε περιπτωση βεβαια πριν το πεταξω θα δοκιμαζα να το ρυθμισω.

----------


## DimMani

> Στην σελ.10 αναφερει οτι ρυθμιζει την ανεπιστροφη βαλβιδα .Στην 12 λεει οτι ειναι προσεταρισμενα .
> 
> Σε καθε περιπτωση βεβαια πριν το πεταξω θα δοκιμαζα να το ρυθμισω.


Αν μου πεις και σε ποιόν σύνδεσμο θα βρω τις σελ.10 και 12 , σκίζεις . Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## mikemtb73

> Αν μου πεις και σε ποιόν σύνδεσμο θα βρω τις σελ.10 και 12 , σκίζεις . Ευχαριστώ .


Στο έγραψε πιο πριν ο άνθρωπος..... Ποστ19 

Κλασσικά: Tapatalk

----------


## DimMani

ΟΚ , ευχαριστώ . Πιθανόν να σας...ταλαιπωρήσω περαιτέρω .

----------

